

Misfit Shine communicates via "surface of your iPhone" - mckilljoy
http://medgadget.com/2012/11/misfit-wearables-announces-shine-a-shiny-new-wireless-fitness-tracker-video.html

======
nnvankhanh
Wow, how can they do that?

